# Wood working video site?



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I've been thinking about something like a site to feature nothing but woodworking videos where folks can go to check out the various woodworking clips, link their sites and videos so to make searching for them a bit easier than muddling through YouTube..
I did something similar a few years back when I was on my old movie kick and had over 800 different movies linked in different categories. 
That fell apart because it was on a" free hosting" site and I lost internet access for a year so they deleted my site for lack of activity on my part..(that sucked)
Anyway..as we all know there are quite a few very prolific woodworking video people out there, but who wants to muddle through all the funny cat videos and videos of someone's rant about their particular conspiracy theories and blah blah blah just to find a specific person's woodworking video series?
Just a thought..It's a lot of work, but I think folks might like it..


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

It's the "It's a lot of work" part where you lose me.
There have been a few threads going here where people talk about the worth of their time. Getting fairly compensated for making something.
Then somebody does something neat online ... for free. Computer graphics, web design, website set up and maintenance ... these are all well paid positions. I spend too much time online as it is, searching through more information in a day than I could've perused in a month before. There is no way I would spend even more time doing something for free that I should be getting paid for.

Since YouTube, Vimeo and similar sights have pretty good search abilities ... I think a "wood working only" video site would be much more trouble than the views would ever justify.

But that's just me. Go for it! Maybe it will take off and introduce some youngsters into the art form/business.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I never said that I wouldn't try to make some money for my efforts. Now whether I would or not is debatable.. It would really depend on how many eyeballs actually see it or not..


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

With so many providing free information what would prompt someone to pay you?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I've been doin' this for a few years now...*

You Tube is a mixed bag when it comes to good woodworking advice or any other thing for that matter. You have to know who's gonna give you straight forward, easy to grasp advice without all the British accents, flowers and puppies and stupid music to get to the bottom line....it ain't easy and you have to plow through most of them to get the real "jems".

AND you have to know from you own experience which are good examples for beginners and which are for more advanced woodworkers. Once in a while there is an individual who gets it "spot on" , but most frequently there are about 4 or 5 sites that I prefer. You can tell something by the number of view, which means someone watched the entire video and didn't bail out part way through. Here's the best one I've found by a lone individual, which explains kickback on the tablesaw:





As far as providing a list for others to view, go for it if you want, but personally I wouldn't bother or pay for one to access either.. :frown2:


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Having had an index to free plans on line for almost 20 years I can tell you that today such a site is no longer really viable or necessary. The search engines today are so good that they are probably the fastest way to find what you are looking for, you just have to figure out how to use them.

Forget about getting paid through affiliate marketing or pay per click, the market is so saturated with ads and crap that everyone has resorted to using adblockers so unless you can afford to do like Google and some of the other big boys and pay to be white listed there is very little in it..


----------

